# Curado E-7 noise when reeling.



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Reel casts and reels fine but makes a ticking noise while reeling? I know this isn't normal what can I do to fix it?


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

schoalbeast101 said:


> Reel casts and reels fine but makes a ticking noise while reeling? I know this isn't normal what can I do to fix it?


Has anyone worked on it before? I would suspect the anti reverse pawl is the culprit. I remove them on all my reels. In most cases if the pawl is not brand new it can, and will make a clicking sound, that will not affect much. In order to fix it, I would remove it.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

No, no one has worked on it. Ok! I'll remove it.

Thanks,

Kyle


----------



## meross (May 19, 2011)

I had one with small click but a little grease on the end of the pinion where it engages the spool quieted in down


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Seems like most folks remove them


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

*Remove it!*

First they start making a little ticking noise, then it stops working all together, and finally it gets crossed up in the anti-reverse ratchet and locks the reel up totally.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Mike in Friendswood said:


> First they start making a little ticking noise, then it stops working all together, and finally it gets crossed up in the anti-reverse ratchet and locks the reel up totally.


What's the purpose of it if you can leave it out?

Isn't it like the AR dog in older style Penn reels? Kinda looks like a flimsier version of it.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

kev2126 said:


> What's the purpose of it if you can leave it out?
> 
> Isn't it like the AR dog in older style Penn reels? Kinda looks like a flimsier version of it.


Just in case your anti reverse bearing goes out it will get you home.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

kev2126 said:


> What's the purpose of it if you can leave it out?
> 
> Isn't it like the AR dog in older style Penn reels? Kinda looks like a flimsier version of it.


They are meant for people that fish in below freezing temperatures where the material in the anti reverse bearing will contract, rendering it useless. Therefore a secondary anti reverse makes sense for people who do that type of fishing. Most of us will never have to worry about that, so as Mike does, we remove them too.

-Joey


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hawglife said:


> They are meant for people that fish in below freezing temperatures where the material in the anti reverse bearing will contract, rendering it useless. Therefore a secondary anti reverse makes sense for people who do that type of fishing. Most of us will never have to worry about that, so as Mike does, we remove them too.
> 
> -Joey


Got it! Thanks. I figured it was some kind of failsafe but wasn't sure... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

We remove the problematic ones.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

The life cycle of the pawl


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

MattK said:


> We remove the problematic ones.


Nice, we have a pile of em too, now if only we could find a use for all these pawls!


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

For the record, they were not used for situations in freezing temperatures. They were designed as a back up for the bearing should it fail. This idea came around the same time that braided line increased in popularity. The engineers believed they were needed in all of the reels, not just the offshore reels. 


The new casting reels are not coming with these any longer.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Dan Thorburn said:


> For the record, they were not used for situations in freezing temperatures. They were designed as a back up for the bearing should it fail. This idea came around the same time that braided line increased in popularity. The engineers believed they were needed in all of the reels, not just the offshore reels.
> 
> The new casting reels are not coming with these any longer.


Oh, I read somewhere about the freezing temps... thanks for clearing that up.

Note: after returning to the thread I think I got that idea from, it was freezing lube that was the culprit of the failure!

I am glad you all are getting rid of them!


----------



## Mattikins (Apr 12, 2016)

I really do hate to revive an old thread but I just wanted to add that I too ran into the same issue. Recently acquired a gently used Curado 200e7. Added Boca orange seal spool bearings, new pinion gear, main gear, carbontex drag washers and this puppy was smooth as silk(all the parts were fine just felt like putting new ones in). I was "fondling" the reel "basically reeling it in every now and then". When all of a sudden I noticed a very light "tick" noise. So I would reel the reel in slow and it would happen at a slow rate. Then I would reel it in faster and it would occur more frequently. My brother and I were puzzled and I did some searching on the internet and ran into this thread and a few others that suggested removing the pawl, so went ahead and removed the pawl and voila sound is gone.

TL;DR same problem as the OP and removed pawl (as suggested) and the problem is gone.


----------

